

Design Patterns In Ruby, Explained II - kitallis
http://code.scrapcrap.org/dpr2

======
tumult
If I encountered code like this on the job, I'd feel obligated to let someone
higher up know about it. I know this isn't a very constructive comment, but I
don't really have much else to say :)

------
tptacek
If you're pulling "patterns" directly out of GoF and trying to use them in
Ruby code, you're probably doing it wrong. Put your hands in the air, step
away from the UML diagram, and read: <http://norvig.com/design-patterns/>

~~~
kitallis
Why didn't I ever see that before? It's pretty cool.

